

TVShowTime turns put.io into a better Netflix - pwperl
http://www.tvshowtime.com/en
Awesome example of a full service built on top of put.io
======
stumpyfr
And how to "hack" other sites to steal users...

[https://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=...](https://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmaxime.sh%2F2014%2F06%2Ftvshowtime%2F&edit-
text=&authuser=0)

in french:
[http://maxime.sh/2014/06/tvshowtime/](http://maxime.sh/2014/06/tvshowtime/)

